# Distilled water for pigeons



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I know we've had discussions about the water we offer to our birds in the past, but I would like some opinions about bottled, distilled water in particular.

I read an article on the internet, on a site specifically discussing pet birds and in it, it suggested that distilled water was the best to be given to pet birds. I read this about a month ago while browsing, didn't think much of it, but now I can't find the website again!

In any case, I have always offered my pigeons bottled spring water and the birds seem to do fine on it. Distilled water has been boiled, then the condensed steam is collected again as I understand it. I pulled up some other sites today about distilled water for human consumption and it was said that this is good for drawing toxins out of the body. It was said that this type of water was only to be used over the short term, at least for humans. On the flip side, the minerals such as calcium and magnesium have been removed through the boiling process. I knew this about distilled water and this is why I didn't think it would be the best to give to our birds, because the trace minerals have been removed.

Sorry to make this so long...but I'm just curious if anyone has any opinions about distilled water vs. spring water or mineralized water. Another reason I'm asking is because I'm currently giving my birds distilled water. I picked some up by mistake a couple of weeks ago and after I read that article, I figured maybe it's ok to give them afterall and have been for the last 2 weeks.

Thanks,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I spoke too soon, I found the web site I was referring to....here is the link:

http://petcaretips.net/bird-safety.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JMO...I give Squeaks, cats and outside birds Purified Water. I drink it off and on, at times, if I'm low on my bottled water. I like the "taste" or lack thereof.

We have hard water and I like the "no" rings of Purified. Distilled I've used in my iron as well as Purified.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Shi for your opinion. Here is a website, there are many though saying that drinking purified or distilled water all the time can be detrimental to humans at least.

http://www.ionizers.org/purifiedwater.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY interesting, Brad. Thanks! 

Although I supplement and don't drink much Purified any more, I also starting using "alkaliine body balance" drops. Strips tell me if I'm too acidic or if I'm more "in balance"...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


Far as I know, distilled, lacking the mineral and subtle electolyte content, would be inadvisable for any Animals.

But, one could use distilled and merely add some little dab of liquid, concentrated Trace Miknerals ( sold at Health Food Stores ) and likely come out allright.

Tap Water wise, one is best to only use the 'Cold' side, and of course to always let it run a minute or two first, for any Animal's drinking Water.

The 'Hot' side tends to collect and harbor various anaerobes, some of which are potentially very toxic, as well as harboring higher concentrations of other undesireable micro-organisms, and or can be one more trouble then, for an infirm, ill or frail or immuno-compromised Animal or Bird.

Many of the store bought or imported Bottled Water contain high amounts of undersireable micro-organisms which likewise, would not be the best for a frail or ill Bird or other Creature, even if a robust one would manage fine.

Boiling one's own "Cold" side Tap Water, after letting it run of course for a minute or two first, is likely the easiest, safest, least expensive and simplest solution to our Water quality concerns, unless one's Tap Water is for sure stinky-bad or contaminated chemical wise or has too many of the 'wrong' kinds or combinations of minerals in it, such as too much Oron, or Sulphur or whatever...


Too, whatever the provenance of the Water happens to be, our habit of adding some ratio of the famous Raw Apple Cider Vinegar, just for good measure, is a good way to improve the quality and to discourage or eliminate many undesireable micro-organisms which may be in it otherwise.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, distilled water is hypotonic, which means that it will tend to rob minerals from the body by osmosis. On the practical side, you usually won't know what the significance of that will be to an individual because of too many variables but it's better to drink a water that's neither hypotonic nor hypertonic. In the work that I do, there is a version of water called "demineralized" and that stuff's really bad for you--you don't even want to take showers in it.

Pidgey


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

is tap water bad?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Phil and Pidgey and you're welcome for the link, Shi

What has me questioning is that this site recommends distilled water for pet birds in a few different references. If you go through the site, there is a ton of accurate information about all sorts of things regarding pet bird care that we all know to be true. Even saying this though, I realize that you can't trust/believe everything you read online.

What I'll probably end up doing is going back to the bottled spring water that I've always offered my pigeons and after I run out of the distilled. I didn't know that distilled water was beneficial for drawing toxins from the body until I researched it, unfortunately other minerals too according to Pidgey. This might be a useful thing to remember in the future for pigeons that have been poisoned deliberately or unintentially as well as the use of activated charcoal. 

Phil, tap water and even spring water is mentioned on that site as being inadvisable to give to pet birds. Between tap or bottled spring water, I'd opt for the bottled spring water anytime. At least it's been filtered somewhat and never smells gross like tap water. Of course you know that I use ACV as a regular additive in the water for my birds

Flying Pidgy, tap water is not the best to offer pigeons as we've just discussed, but it really depends on the area you live it, how many chemicals are added at the purification plant, etc. You could always have someone come into your home and test the water for bacteria levels and other contaminents to see how good, or bad it really is. 

Thanks for the input peeps


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> is tap water bad?


That might depend on where and how your city/county/municipality gets there water from and what process it undergoes there. You will need to find out just
what that is and then assess the values of the specific treatment. 

Brad,

Like Phil, I have concerns about distilled water. I have read that it is fine for
specific treatments, but not for longterm usage as it will cause a 'leaching of minerals' from a human's body that is at an unnatural and unhealthy rate causing imbalances. I would have concern that the same would hold true of the birds that we care for. Although, are we all as cautious about 'over-dosing' of vitamins and the long term effect when attempting to 'optimize'.

What are your thoughts on reverse-osmosis filtering?

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

That is a very interesting link. I appreciate you bringing up this topic.

I myself have a reverse osmosis unit because our tap water is questionable, since our source is well water. We alternate drinking that with bottled spring water.

While reverse osmosis removes most contaminents, pesticides, chlorine, it also does remove minerals, but those minerals might also be of questionable source/origin. I do supplement my diet to correct that, and so far so good.

Since our bodies are 75 percent water, it is vital to us, as oxygen, and should be free of toxins, etc. I think everyone needs to check the source of their tap water and send it off to a lab and have it checked. From that you can determine whether you need to change drinking sources, not everyone has bad water, but from what I read, most of us do.

As far as water being too acidic or alkaline, yes I believe that can cause problems, regardless of whether you purify you water or not. Your body does need to be at an optimal PH, because cancers cannot survive in optimam range. You can test your body's PH and see what it is, by checking the PH of your morning urine, using test strips. The ideal range is between 6.4 to 7.0. If it is too alkaline, your minerals are exhausted, if it is too acidic, your minerals are depleted. 

My birds get reverse osmosis/ and spring water. They get tap water for their baths.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP & Treesa, 

Thank you for your opinions and input. FP, to be honest, I'm not really up on this water stuff and reverse osmosis processes. I'd NEVER give straight tap water to my own birds, so the choice has always been bottled spring water. At least it's been filtered extra times and even if it's just bottled tap water they're selling (lol), it's still tastes & smells way better than tap water from Lake Ontario!

I will stop the distilled water once this bottle runs out and perhaps just use it occasionally. I'm wondering though if distilled water might be the better water to put the additives in that we use, such as ACV, minerals and vitamins? Since it's nearly 100% pure water, there is nothing else in it to interfere with the assimilation of these things. What does everything think about that?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting subject. Never considered it, as our birds do get tap water and - far as we know - it hasn't ever caused a problem. 

As regards the bath water, Treesa, I couldn't help but smile... our birds so often drink a little bath water before they get in for a splash, it wouldn't make any difference 

Of course, almost all our pigeons are feral rescues and lost racers, so I can imagine they drank some pretty doubtful stuff before we gave them a home.

Maybe it would be a good idea to give purified water if we need to medicate, though, in case the medication does not mix well with the chemicals there may be in tap water. I must check that.

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually, for water additives, it just may be the route to go come to think of it.
Funny that you should bring this topic up, as it has been a fairly constant topic
of conversation in my life recently and not something that I've initiated. Different people in different areas of my life, synchronicity.

One of the issues included in this topic has been the 'off-gassing' of the containers used to package the purchased water and how long has the water
been kept in the container before it is purchased and brought home. One man
at work just purchased stainless steel water bottles (tote kind) for his wife to
avoid this problem. Don't know what the answer is to all of it, and at some point I may have to break down and get some kind of filtering system.

fp


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I was told by the home healtg nurse a little over a week ago. That tap water contains about 2300 different types of bactiria. That is alot Now the human body can effectively fight these off so no damage is done now if the imune system is weak and a person has an open wound then water can cause infection. Now bottled water many different branda are out there some are no safer then tap water soma are its buyer be aware. Some bottled waters have even made some people sick. Disttilled water well it has in a way been cleaned But its not natural for drinking. Most often tap water will work for people and animals. Now at times well and such show ecoli and such depending on there locations boiling the water will kill most known bacterias. So you can boil your water cool it and drink it Or give it to birds or animals It should be very safe. Boiled water is pretty safe for all. I remember about the story of Fort gibson In the days or Sam Houstan. Over 500 soidiers died They did not know why And would never ask. Finaly the Cherokee told them the water in there well was bad If they boiled it it would not kill them any more. They did and they did not lose any more soldiers to the sickness. Something so simple to do. And minerals still stay in the water. Just the heat killed the bacteria. Might give this some thought.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think that tap water would be just fine....that's what I use anyway....

My thinking is that.......ferals don't drink bottled water, and they seem to do OK....


PINEY


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

little bird said:


> How long should one boil the water.........1 minute......5 minutes ???


 If you choose to boil your water bring it to a rapid boil then that should be good. Or boil for a short time more 2 to 3 minutes. After all also the sandwich meat often bought in stores It is heated to about 500 degrees to kill all the bacteria. It looks very bad befor it is processed. You saw it then you would never eat it agin. Heat kills most germs and bacterias


----------

